# does anyone have any claas tractor pics?



## jd2355

Hello there 
I was just wondering if anybody had any claas tractor pictures or new of any good links to go to, to have a look at some, I have seen the self propeled harvesters just never seen their tractors yet and would like to have a look. thanks for any and all help.


----------



## jd2355

*claas pictures*

I found some thought I'd bring a few back, they even had one my little girl chloe's size.


----------



## jd2355

*claas pics*

they got some real interesting machinery over there to.


----------



## jd2355

here's a real nice one kinda reminds me of a Fendt tractor a bit.


----------



## jd2355

this sucker sould grade your driveway pretty efficently.


----------



## gerald

Here's a pic of a Claas Ares:

 

and here's one of my Renault Ares showing how they looked before Claas bought a majority share in Renault Agriculture:


----------



## owner21

jd2350 its special for You Ci


----------



## robertrej

*Claas tractor pics*

I found a tonne of pictures on: Google - images- claas tractor

Take care / Bob






jd2355 said:


> Hello there
> I was just wondering if anybody had any claas tractor pictures or new of any good links to go to, to have a look at some, I have seen the self propeled harvesters just never seen their tractors yet and would like to have a look. thanks for any and all help.


----------



## foz682

Our Federation used to have a Claas combine, it was a pretty fancy machine but every time someone went to use it, there was another problem, not very reliable. Maybe it was just a lemon but I'd be kind of iffy about getting a Claas tractor. Yet we have a 16 year old Claas round baler that works like a charm, only work we've done to it is replace bearings and regular maintenance.


----------

